# bear backup gun



## Eroc33 (Nov 12, 2009)

im already thinking about next year bow hunting for bear. i carried my 5" 629 44mag and it got alittle heavy on the long walk and i was thinking about getting a model 60 3" 357mag or getting a 10mm barrel for my glock 30 or just using my glock 30. i am going to be bowhunting so this would only be for backup. i really want the 357mag but my other options are much cheaper and the best i can figure it will weigh about half as much as my 44mag. or i can use my model 30 and save about 10oz and have more shots.  is the weight savings worth it is what im trying to get at.


----------



## carpenter1 (Nov 12, 2009)

If its bow season and not firearms you can't use a pistol shouldn't need one anyways black bears aren't that agressive


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 12, 2009)

id rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. can you guarntee that one wont be agressive after you put an arrow in its side,  and you walk up on it to soon.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 13, 2009)

I am already thinking about the 2010 Bear Season too for OBVIOUS reasons  

Anything 44 Mag or up...  10mm is a stout gun, I am certain a .357 placed properly can stop one...  As my "Bear Hunting Mentor" and friend says - "They can dish it out, but they can not take it"... Oh and as far as a 629 being a bit heavy, whatcha gonna do when you drop a 300 pounder  - Good luck, be safe and NO BOO BOOs  

Ron


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 13, 2009)

i just hate carrying a heavy gun and want to have the lightest gun that will do the job without spending a fortune.


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 13, 2009)

you do not need backup if you are afraid of bears you don't need to be hunting them.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 13, 2009)

If you have your GFL and want to carry something that would be light, S&W makes a ultralight weight .44 mag that weighs less than two pounds I think.  There are some issues with getting a second shot with the recoil etc. But it is a sweet gun in my opinion.  As for anyone that isn't a little scared of a bear has never had a sow with a cub charge them from 40 yards only to stop at 10 yards and growl and tear up the world for a few seconds before huffing off down the ridge with a scared weak legged bowhunter wondering just how much pentration a rage broadhead gets in a bear skull at 30 feet.  I have lived in the mountains all my life and never thought anything like that could happen, but it did to me last november in White county.  Black bears do kill people in the southeast and could kill you, and having a little insurance on your side can't hurt.  It's not a reason not to hunt but don't be naive.


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 13, 2009)

yeah i don't really want a light weight 44 because of recoil if i buy another gun it will be a 3"357 so i can go to the range to shoot cheaper 38 spl too. i didn't ask if i need one i just wanted to know the effectiveness vs. weight ratio. in my bear hunt last year while tracking the bear we walked up on it still alive and it got up and started walking, luckily it was away from us, i believe because it was real weak, but if it was a bow shot i believe it might have been different. i just don't think it is smart to take the chance when you don't have to.


----------



## mattellis2 (Nov 13, 2009)

how are you carrying your 44 mag?  perhaps another holster would  distribute the weight a little better?

personally, i wouldn't use a .357 mag out of a short barrel for some critter that was trying to eat me.  obviously better than nothing, but it just isn't in the same arena as a .44 caliber.

as for recoil, i have a shot a model 60 ladysmith with full house 125 grain jhp loads.  one cylinder full was enough.

-matt


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 13, 2009)

i have a simply rugged pancake holster it is a nice holster i think a better belt would help. it isnt to bad but a smaller gun would be better.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 14, 2009)

CorBon, Double Tap and Buffalo Bore have good ammo for the G30.  A 230 gr at 950 fps would be my choice, since you already have the pistol.


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 14, 2009)

i carry hornady tap 230gr +p in it now and i was going to get some double tap if i use it for bear


----------



## Coastie (Nov 15, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> id rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. can you guarntee that one wont be agressive after you put an arrow in its side,  and you walk up on it to soon.



No. But I can nearly guarantee that if you try to get one tagged in bow season with a bullet hole in it you will be carrying a ticekt and having a conversation with a judge plus the Bear will be confiscated.


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 16, 2009)

whats the old saying id rather be judged by twelve than carried by six.


----------



## mountainarcher (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't believe this.I'm with Dana. I've killed 9 bears,1 with gun,1with compound bow,1 with crossbow,6 with a longbow!!!! NEVER carried my pistol.I'm not sure that's even legal...I bet if you ask the man in the green truck if you can carry your pistol while bow hunting he'll tell you NO!!!


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 16, 2009)

with a gfl you can. i carry a pistol while bow hunting for deer in middle georgia so i guess i just a super paranoid freak now. the point of this thread was weight vs power not if i should or shouldnt carry one.


----------



## dertiedawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes you can carry during bow season if you have a firearms license.  Am I afraid of black bear... NO.  Do I carry anyway... YES.  And a bullet in the front of a bear (head or chest shot) will give the warden and the judge something to think about... a bullet in side will get you a ticket and a big fine.  While black bear attacks might be rare, they are definitely not unheard of... especially when cubs are involved. Just MHO.


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 16, 2009)

im sure everbody that thinks you dont need a pistol only carries one arrow for there bow or only one bullet for their gun because in a perfect world that would be all you need.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 16, 2009)

I carried a glock 24c in 40cal in my pocket as I had no holster.
I forgot I was even carrying.
The .35 we set on "rage" anyhow.

cw


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 16, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> with a gfl you can. i carry a pistol while bow hunting for deer in middle georgia so i guess i just a super paranoid freak now. the point of this thread was weight vs power not if i should or shouldnt carry one.




http://www.bear-hunting.com/news.cfm?Action=News&NewsFlashID=122

If your that paranoid then you would feel that a deer with an arrow in it would stab you with its horns and a turkey would spur you to death.... I mean if I shoot one with a bow I am not going to wait 5 minutes and try to find it... Give it some time to expire... They are big animals...


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 16, 2009)

i was thinking more if you shot it farther back than you  realized and you wait 30-45min like normal and you walk up on it with some adrenalin left


----------



## mountainarcher (Nov 17, 2009)

When you shoot a bear with a bow keep this in mind,It will NOT react to the sound of your bow!!! It's just like shooting a 3-D target,So take your time and place your shot.Also,A bear weighing arround 300lb. shot through the heart may run a 1/2 mile so be sure to put it through the lungs..When a bear dies and the air exhales from it's lungs you will hear a type of growel referred to as a death squall.After the shot listen for this,If you don't hear it give it some time...This is when you may want to get that lightweight pistol out...NO KIDDING... I don't carry one but on two seperate hunts I wouldn't have minded having one.And I also think a 357 would do the job at close range...


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 18, 2009)

carpenter1 said:


> If its bow season and not firearms you can't use a pistol shouldn't need one anyways black bears aren't that agressive



if you have your GFL you can carry a handgun during bow season.  I'd say g29 with some hot DT ammo


----------



## Fuller (Nov 18, 2009)

My uncle does some guiding in Alaska. He had a fisherman ask him about bringing a .44 for bear protection on a fishing trip. My uncle tells him that is fine, but to take the front sight off first. The guy says,"Is that so I can draw it from my holster quicker?"
My uncle says "No. That is so it won't hurt as bad when the bear sticks the barrel up your butt." He carries a 12 gauge with slugs. Not really an option for you, though.


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 18, 2009)

44 is good when you shoot they take off seen it several times on gold expeditions.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2009)

Go here and check out the holster harness.  apexpredatorbows.com

No problems shooting the bow, and you can tote your gun all day in it.

If you are gonna tote a handgun, it might as well be something effective.  Don't go smaller than your .44.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Nov 18, 2009)

Eroc33 said:


> i carry hornady tap 230gr +p in it now and i was going to get some double tap if i use it for bear



 Quit being so timid and for get the back up. I killed a 1,000 pound Brown with a pointed stick and didn't need a back up.

gt40


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yall  are kind of like the old folks with the cell phone, that cut it on to make a call and cut it off when there done because they think it is going to cost them money to leave it on. it inst going to hurt anything or cost money to carry a pistol so why not do it to be on the safe side.


----------



## RLFaler (Nov 19, 2009)

Ruger Blackhawk in .41 mag. is my backup. No recoil. 45/8" barrel. Don't notice its on my hip.


----------



## Leardriver (Feb 25, 2010)

You have been given great advise.  It is better to have one and not need it.  Seems like you already have what will work if you are close in unless you are just jones-ing for something new.  Handgun in the woods, for me, is mainly for the two-legged critters that may have the wrong intent.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

If you're going to carry a pistol for bear backup, carry one that will reasonably kill a bear. If you have a .44, forget about that .357. Bears aren't typically aggressive, but after being around them all my life, I've found that you can never tell for sure what one is going to do.  And statistically, a black bear is more likely to kill you and eat you than a grizzly, believe it or not. There have been a few people killed up here by black bears over the last few years. You'll probably never need it, but weight won't be your concern if you ever do. If a bear does ever decide to be aggresive, it ain't no joke. I saw a bear once shot three times with a .357 that killed three dogs and about got the hunter after it was shot, until another guy plugged it with a .35 Remington. It just basically ignored the .357s. Adrenaline is an amazing thing sometimes.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 26, 2010)

Whatever, pack what you want.  

I'll be carrying my Alaskan loaded with .400 Grain Double Taps... 

See You in the woods! 

Ron


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2010)

Am I afraid of a bear?  No.  But I do want to be able to protect myself from all kind of situations.  Get hurt, fling three arrows into the sky to attract attention.  

And as far as one poster, carrying a sidearm concealed in a pocket without a holster is illegal.  Watch what you profess to in open forum.


----------



## dtala (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd say a 44mag or 41 mag, or something comparable, short enough to carry.

I just love the bears aren't aggressive lines. At least the ones they encountered wern't. I shot one with a 375H&H, bear ran aways and went down. When I approached it stood up and charged at ten yards, three shots to the head and shoulder put it down, with the 375H&H and 270 gr bullets. He didn't know he wasn't suposed to be aggressive

I killed one ahead of dogs once. Shot it from the tree with a .308Win. Bear fell, bounced once and a puppy had chewed loose and grabbed the bear..and the bear bit onto the puppy. No place to shoot a rifle, I screwed a S&W 66 357 into its ear and stopped the fight. I was young, dumb, and bulletproof back then...

Them bears ain't aggressive, they're just like Yogi on TV...

ps...black bears kill way more people than do Grizzlys.....

  troy


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 27, 2010)

I happen to think that Marlin 444 has the right medicine for a bear. Don't believe I would be going out and buying another handgun if I had a 44 mag. KNOW I won't go out and get something else and I have a 357.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 27, 2010)

The N GA mtns get very steep when you leave the
road/trail.....
That 4lb pistol is gonna get heavy real quick when going 
up a 30% (or more) incline.....

I'm gonna leave my pistol in the truck !!!!

Come on Sept !!!!!!!!!


----------



## repoman34 (Feb 27, 2010)

Complete bear defense system in a box....
S&W 500 Mag.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 27, 2010)

repoman34 said:


> Complete bear defense system in a box....
> S&W 500 Mag.



NICE!  Good practice for dragging the 300 - 400 lb Bear out ... 

I'll have my .454 stapped on just in case 

Ron


----------



## jordan9805 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow. So many opinions that didn't even begin to relate to your question. I agree with the the statement "I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it." In the north east GA mountains you need to worry about meth heads, as well as black bear. I say 
Kimber Pro CDP II .45( cause they dont make a .46).


----------



## stev (Feb 27, 2010)

Will be reading about a archery bear hunt with bullet hole in it in the paper .And folk went to the judge .Big ole fine and so on .hall of shame


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 28, 2010)

stev said:


> Will be reading about a archery bear hunt with bullet hole in it in the paper .And folk went to the judge .Big ole fine and so on .hall of shame



That would be poaching, what we are talking about here (or at least what I'm talking about) is self defense. 

Ron


----------



## stev (Feb 28, 2010)

So if its archery season .a person can shoot  bear with a pistol during archery season .cause the bear was chasing you after a said person shot a bear with an arrow ,I dont believe said person can shoot a bear legaly with a pistol during archery season no matter what.Carry a pistol as long as a said person has a gfl.Legal to carry ,but not shoot in selfdefense during archery season.
tell me if im wrong .


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 28, 2010)

stev said:


> So if its archery season .a person can shoot  bear with a pistol during archery season .cause the bear was chasing you after a said person shot a bear with an arrow ,I dont believe said person can shoot a bear legaly with a pistol during archery season no matter what.Carry a pistol as long as a said person has a gfl.Legal to carry ,but not shoot in selfdefense during archery season.
> tell me if im wrong .



Nope not saying that at all, you are absolutely correct; if anyone shoots a Bear with a Weapon other than a Bow during Bow Season, Black Powder Weapon during BP Season; they do so under penalty of law...  I get that...

My point is this...  When I climb a stand to hunt I use a "hunters safety system" cause I have a wife and 2 kids waiting on me back at the house. 

I carry since it is my legal right to do so for this same reason; regardless of whether it's a Bear Attack or a THUG attack...

When I hunt, I hunt the season Bow/BP/Rifle; my purpose for carrying a 2" barrel revolver is for protection. 

If in the woods or on the streets when a - 

Bear/Hog/Yote/Pig/THUG attacks me... 

I will defend myself and take my chances with the Judge. 

Someone once said - 

"I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried to my final resting place by 6" 

You do make a valid point, I appreciate that!

Hope you can appreciate mine too...

Ron


----------



## stev (Feb 28, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Nope not saying that at all, you are absolutely correct; if anyone shoots a Bear with a Weapon other than a Bow during Bow Season, Black Powder Weapon during BP Season; they do so under penalty of law...  I get that...
> 
> My point is this...  When I climb a stand to hunt I use a "hunters safety system" cause I have a wife and 2 kids waiting on me back at the house.
> 
> ...



10/4


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 28, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Nope not saying that at all, you are absolutely correct; if anyone shoots a Bear with a Weapon other than a Bow during Bow Season, Black Powder Weapon during BP Season; they do so under penalty of law...  I get that...
> 
> My point is this...  When I climb a stand to hunt I use a "hunters safety system" cause I have a wife and 2 kids waiting on me back at the house.
> 
> ...




Yep I have never been in a traffic accident but I put my seat belt on each time I get in a car.  I have never been in a boating accident but I put my life jacket on when I run the boat.   I have been charged by a sow bear in White County, Georgia after I walked up on her and her cub.  I had a bow at that time, that I drew and would have shot her with if she had taken one more step closer than the 10 yards she stopped at.  You better believe I would have liked to have had a pistol I could have dropped my bow and drew in that situation.


----------



## jordan9805 (Feb 28, 2010)

Right on Ron! I very much agree with you. If yall are all afraid of the Judge just take your digital Camera and bring a big smile next to the .45 caliber hole in the bear's head and let the coyotes have the rest. Not one to waste but not dumb enough to get me self prosecuted for defending my self. And yes i realize its very unlikly to be attacked by a black bear but once again I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 28, 2010)

Like Dana said...if you are afrais of the bears, then you don't need to be hunting them.  Besides that, bears are nothing to really be afraid of up here....meth heads can be a little tricky at times.


----------



## mjfortner (Mar 1, 2010)

I would just put up with the weight of the 44. I carry a 500 s/w, a bit heavier than my old ruger red hawk 44 but I would not trade it for anything in a bear fight. I dont think anyone can honestly say that they wouldnt be worried about tracking a wounded bear in a dark swamp or thicket many miles away from the nearest starbucks.


----------



## siberian1 (Mar 1, 2010)

balvarik said:


> Up north here there is only "Bear Season" and you can have in your possession anything that is legally approved for the taking of big-game.
> 
> So a Long-bow with a Glock 20 on your side is legal as is a single shot muzzle-loading pistol(black powder revolvers are illegal for all big game),it matters not up here as archery season for deer runs continuously from Sept-15 to Dec-31st.
> During archery season we have firearms early season deer,bear season,elk season,moose season,firearms season deer,and muzzle loader season.
> ...



Mike,  Are dogs being used to harvest bear in your area??


----------



## TreeFrog (Mar 2, 2010)

Bear spray is much lighter and in most cases more effective for stopping an attack.  As a non lethal option the sow with cubs goes off to raise the future of the sport.
I don't blame anyone for wanting to carry a pistol as a last resort but a .357 mag would not be my choice.  .44 mag would by my minimum choice.  I would prefer a .460 S&W or .454 casul.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 3, 2010)

balvarik said:


> The main problem folk's have when choosing the option of a sidearm is they choose the wrong option when they purchase ammunition for the intended use.
> 
> A "keith style" or SWC of proper hardness is so much a better choice than any jacketed hollow or soft point ammunition.
> 
> ...



Absolutely, to that point proper load and shot placement rules the day. 

Eroc33, you can get some good cast .357 bullets from - 

Double Tap... 

http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_27&osCsid=s9ddp0id5qv2q5vtl64siftta1

Buffalo Bore...

http://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=search_list&s[search]=&s[title]=Y&s[short_desc]=Y&s[full_desc]=Y&s[sku]=Y&s[match]=all&s[cid]=20

There may be other sources too...

Ron


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 3, 2010)

I would consider a 5" barreled .44 magnum double-action revolver almost ideal for a black bear back-up gun.
I'd just put up with the weight and remind myself that the weight of the gun helps keep the recoil down and allows for faster follow-up shots.
I suppose a 10mm semi-auto pistol would offer more firepower for less weight, but the difference wouldn't justify me spending money to buy a new gun when I already had the stainless .44 mag.


----------



## ga nopro (Mar 3, 2010)

bear spray?..bear spray?..
 bear spray indeed.  gimmie a break! 
Tote nothing... but NOTHING  less than a
 5" .41 mag to serve as backup. 
Can't "bear" the weight? One should get in shape or 
maybe take up shuffle board for fun. jmo  

*"Call it respect, caution or call it fearfulness, 
but only a fool goes bear hunting without either."        
*(Very Old Alaskan bear guide)


----------



## Marlin_444 (Mar 4, 2010)

ga nopro said:


> bear spray?..bear spray?..
> bear spray indeed.  gimmie a break!
> Tote nothing... but NOTHING  less than a
> 5" .41 mag to serve as backup.
> ...



I always wanted to try out a .41 Mag...

Shuffle Board...  

NICE... 

I like the "Very Old Alaskan bear guide" quote!


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a friend that has guided in British Columbia Canada for grizzly bears,black bears,and mountain lions.Brian uses a Marlin 444 and has only had to use it once on a wounded grizzly...and was glad he had it!


----------



## ricka01 (Apr 10, 2010)

Eroc33,
I am actually trying to sell my S&W model 60 3" (.357mag).  I am selling it because I want something effective against bear.  I have talked with a lot of people on and off the internet, and will be getting a .44 mag.


----------



## Eroc33 (Apr 11, 2010)

i saw it in the swap and sell and thought about seeing if you wanted to trade but i cant bring myself to get rid of my 44


----------



## meatseeker (Apr 17, 2010)

Everybodys missing his point. I'm sure he rather have it, use it and get a ticket than track it through a laurel thicket and find it wounded. he's not gun hunting he's being on the safe side. and i'm with him on that. I've tracked em through laurel thickets crawling on hands and knees with a gun and still have the hair stand up on the back of my neck.


----------



## Eroc33 (Apr 18, 2010)

meatseeker said:


> Everybodys missing his point. I'm sure he rather have it, use it and get a ticket than track it through a laurel thicket and find it wounded. he's not gun hunting he's being on the safe side. and i'm with him on that. I've tracked em through laurel thickets crawling on hands and knees with a gun and still have the hair stand up on the back of my neck.



thanks


----------



## JWilson (Apr 18, 2010)

They wont hurt you there are a few people on here that saw me grab a bear by the back leg last year while it was still alive. Ron you were there and so were you Dana


----------



## carpenter1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> you do not need backup if you are afraid of bears you don't need to be hunting them.



X2


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 19, 2010)

JWilson said:


> They wont hurt you there are a few people on here that saw me grab a bear by the back leg last year while it was still alive. Ron you were there and so were you Dana



Was that you 

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Skoal Brother (May 4, 2010)

Eroc33 said:


> i was thinking more if you shot it farther back than you  realized and you wait 30-45min like normal and you walk up on it with some adrenalin left



I have a licence and I carry whenever I am in the woods.  Depending on my mood / weather & time of year I will carry either a 9mm, 45 or 44.


----------



## yellowhammer (May 4, 2010)

*backups*

Politicians made the laws allowing us to carry during bow season.They can change the laws again.Some of you insist on abusing or stretching the law.When deer and bear start showing up with bullet holes on more than rare occassions,we will lose the privilege of carrying during these hunts.I have observed open carry on WMAs during turkey season.Hey,fool,you already have a shotgun,which is more deadly and more likely to hit an aggressor.I carry concealed during bow season,but only in case I return to my truck and catch a perp breaking in.I carry in camp on WMAs,concealed.This persuaded someone who was stalking my camp at 3am(Clark Hill)to find something else to do.Some DNR are ok with you using your pistol to kill rattlers,coyotes,non-game animals,but some ain`t ok with it.The intent of this law was self defense.I can walk around a snake,or kill it with a rock.My point is....let`s keep the new privilege low profile,so that we don`t lose it.


----------



## gobbler10ga (May 4, 2010)

and just how many bear attacks have we had??????????


----------



## dertiedawg (May 5, 2010)

gobbler10ga said:


> and just how many bear attacks have we had??????????


It only takes one! If you survive it  I'm sure you'd think twice before going out without a sidearm. I may not "need" it but it sure is nice to be "legal" to carry it should I choose to do so... and I do! As for having a rifle or shotgun... can't tell you how many times I put it down to pee, climb over something, get something out of my bag, unload it crossing the road or before getting in the woods, etc... the handgun is always on my side and in reach and loaded. The reason we carry in the first place is because you just never know! So the question as to why you would need it when you have a rifle in your hands... same reason as when you don't.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 7, 2010)

yellowhammer said:


> Politicians made the laws allowing us to carry during bow season.They can change the laws again.Some of you insist on abusing or stretching the law.When deer and bear start showing up with bullet holes on more than rare occassions,we will lose the privilege of carrying during these hunts.I have observed open carry on WMAs during turkey season.Hey,fool,you already have a shotgun,which is more deadly and more likely to hit an aggressor.I carry concealed during bow season,but only in case I return to my truck and catch a perp breaking in.I carry in camp on WMAs,concealed.This persuaded someone who was stalking my camp at 3am(Clark Hill)to find something else to do.Some DNR are ok with you using your pistol to kill rattlers,coyotes,non-game animals,but some ain`t ok with it.The intent of this law was self defense.I can walk around a snake,or kill it with a rock.My point is....let`s keep the new privilege low profile,so that we don`t lose it.



You make valid points, however; I have folks at home looking for me to return from my hunts...  

So whether it's a Turkey Hunt or Bear Hunt I carry when and where it is legal... 

However in Alabama it is NOT legal to carry during Bow or Turkey Season so I do not carry there... 



dertiedawg said:


> It only takes one! If you survive it  I'm sure you'd think twice before going out without a sidearm. I may not "need" it but it sure is nice to be "legal" to carry it should I choose to do so... and I do! As for having a rifle or shotgun... can't tell you how many times I put it down to pee, climb over something, get something out of my bag, unload it crossing the road or before getting in the woods, etc... the handgun is always on my side and in reach and loaded. The reason we carry in the first place is because you just never know! So the question as to why you would need it when you have a rifle in your hands... same reason as when you don't.



Vin, I am with you buddy...  My concern is both the two legged and four legged critters or THUGS...  I have folks at home looking for me to return...

Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6...

See you in the woods...  

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 7, 2010)

My new Bear Back Up... 







See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (May 7, 2010)

Hey Ron, that rifle looks like a 444. I got 3 boxes of ammo I'm willing to sell you for a good price!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 7, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> Hey Ron, that rifle looks like a 444. I got 3 boxes of ammo I'm willing to sell you for a good price!



Sorry Eric, do not mean to steal your thread...

Vin; 

Good deal, $10 and a bottle of Tequila...  

You are on  and see you next week... 

How is Thursday evening?

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (May 8, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Sorry Eric, do not mean to steal your thread...
> 
> Vin;
> 
> ...



Sounds good, call me when you get in town.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2010)

There are so many more reasons to carry than bear.


----------



## Bamafan4life (May 9, 2010)

Are we talking black bear? Black bear dont require something of a .44 mag or larger to stop it like a brown bear does. If i was going to carry something i would probly carry a .357 mag with a 4 inch barrel or a trusty 1911. But that is my opinion carry what you are comfortable with and accurate with.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 19, 2010)

I sure would like to see some of these folks that are not scared of bears put in a cage with a angry one.lol


----------



## dertiedawg (May 20, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> I sure would like to see some of these folks that are not scared of bears put in a cage with a angry one.lol


I aint skerred of my wife, but I sure don't wanna be locked in a cage with her when she is angry!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 20, 2010)

dertiedawg said:


> I aint skerred of my wife, but I sure don't wanna be locked in a cage with her when she is angry!!



I am with you brother!  

I'd put my wife against any ol Bear when her hair is on fire (usually some redneck mistake i've made) like my 9/12 Bear in particular...  

Eric, the solution I've come up with is just carry the .44 Mag and hunt with it...  

Since my .500 has experience that may just be my solution...

This is Alex, he owned the .500 before me and took this Bear...






See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Dana Young (May 20, 2010)

I've never been in a cage with one but I have been in a few thickets with wounded bears. in thirty years in the bear woods face to face with well over 100 live wild bears some closer than 5 yards. i have only been charged 3 times and each time I ran the bears off even sows with cubs. one may get me tommorrow but I am not the least bit afraid of one. and as long as I have no fear of one i don't believe I will ever have a problem when you show any fear of any animal then you make yourself vunerable of attack but as long as you show no fear and treat them with respect you have no problem. as far as carring a back up that is a personal choice and I don't mean to sound like I think they are scared of their shadow. I just think too many people are using being afraid of attack as an excuse to carry a sidearm. I don't think side arms should be legally carried in the woods even with a permit except when modern firearms or muzzleloader season is in. I have hunted with eric and i think of him as a friend and don't think of him as a coward. but my problem is everyone makes bears out to be some big bad monster that are hard to kill I have seen them killed with a stick to finish them off. and one has been killed with a stick only that I know of. bears are just big dogs they may growl or even run at you but if you stand your ground and look them in the eye they will cowar to you and show submission 99.9% of the time. If you hear of a bear killing or maming me then know that I made a mistake and did'nt read his body language correctly. give a bear a way out and he will use it every time but corner one with no way out and you might get hurt. so no I won't get in a cage with one but not because I am scared but because I aint that dumb.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 20, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> I've never been in a cage with one but I have been in a few thickets with wounded bears. in thirty years in the bear woods face to face with well over 100 live wild bears some closer than 5 yards. i have only been charged 3 times and each time I ran the bears off even sows with cubs. one may get me tommorrow but I am not the least bit afraid of one. and as long as I have no fear of one i don't believe I will ever have a problem when you show any fear of any animal then you make yourself vunerable of attack but as long as you show no fear and treat them with respect you have no problem. as far as carring a back up that is a personal choice and I don't mean to sound like I think they are scared of their shadow. I just think too many people are using being afraid of attack as an excuse to carry a sidearm. I don't think side arms should be legally carried in the woods even with a permit except when modern firearms or muzzleloader season is in. I have hunted with eric and i think of him as a friend and don't think of him as a coward. but my problem is everyone makes bears out to be some big bad monster that are hard to kill I have seen them killed with a stick to finish them off. and one has been killed with a stick only that I know of. bears are just big dogs they may growl or even run at you but if you stand your ground and look them in the eye they will cowar to you and show submission 99.9% of the time. If you hear of a bear killing or maming me then know that I made a mistake and did'nt read his body language correctly. give a bear a way out and he will use it every time but corner one with no way out and you might get hurt. so no I won't get in a cage with one but not because I am scared but because I aint that dumb.



Best post of the thread...... The man knows of what he speaks.....


----------



## hoghunter102 (May 21, 2010)

coastie said:


> no. But i can nearly guarantee that if you try to get one tagged in bow season with a bullet hole in it you will be carrying a ticekt and having a conversation with a judge plus the bear will be confiscated.



yeah but thats better than being put 6 ft under in a casket is it not.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 21, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> yeah but thats better than being put 6 ft under in a casket is it not.



Your in more danger hog hunting than bear hunting...........


----------



## hoghunter102 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah but its me not him. I dont care thats what i like. But for him he mite have a reason to carry a gun.(KIDS) But you are wrong in away I can clime a tree or pull my self up when the hog come after me. When a bear comes after you your pretty much screwed. And besides my bull dog doesn't let go.


----------



## Texas Bill (May 22, 2010)

Bear spray?

Bear Advisory


The Forest Service has issued a BEAR WARNING in the national forests for this summer. They're urging everyone to protect themselves by wearing bells and carrying pepper spray.

Campers should be alert for signs of fresh bear activity, and they should be able to tell the difference between Black Bear dung and Grizzy Bear dung.

Black Bear dung is rather small and round. Sometimes you can see fruit seeds and/or squirrel fur in it. 

Grizzly Bear dung has bells in it, and smells like pepper spray!

Old joke...just foolin' about!


----------



## blackbear (Jun 14, 2010)

Remember these Guys were on a  Georgia hunt too...and we all know what happened...sad but a true story....All they could do is wish they had a bear backup gun...Get A 44MAGNUM ...Take  a lesson

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g9LVRHigxiE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g9LVRHigxiE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas Bill said:


> Bear spray?
> Black Bear dung is rather small and round. Sometimes you can see fruit seeds and/or squirrel fur in it.
> 
> Grizzly Bear dung has bells in it, and smells like pepper spray!



I am still snickering at that one... 

Wouldn't a hollow point expand too close to the surface and not do enough damage? Wouldn't you want a hard cast or at least ball ammo? And would the .45acp pack enough punch?  

I haven't heard anyone mention that Judge pistol by Taurus. I'd think a .45LC with Buffalo Bore ammo would work great. Just a thought...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Eric, I will be in M'ville Wed Enin... 

You still at Baynes? 

Planning to stop by and then eat at the Brick. 

PM me your cell. 

See you in the woods... 

Ron


----------



## Incawoodsman (Jul 27, 2010)

It only takes 1 time. . I have had bear experiences and the bears ran as fast as they could away from me. I love wildlife and would try as hard as possible to avoid taking an animals life unless hunting or defending myself. But also take into consideration that a diseased bear will not act the same as normal bears, and bears can get rabies. Tell me how you would like to go up against a rabid bear with just your fists and your past experiences of bears being fine and dandy. 

   Not every single bear is the exact same. They are not all identical copies of each other. They have their own personalities and some can be fearless and mean. Also, I would recommend not to look a bear directly in the eyes if confronted, in the animal world this is a sign of hostility and could cause the bear to charge. Same thing with all animals, you aren't suppose to look them straight in the eye, but keep an eye on them, just not direct eye contact. This is also taught by the national park service. http://www.nps.gov/noca/naturescience/bear-safety.htm

  Anyways, anyone should feel well defended with a .357 mag with a 3" or greater barrel. A 180 grain hard cast will more then do and a 158 grain will do just fine also. Don't go shooting black bears with 125 grain hollow points designed to kill humans. I wouldn't feel under gunned here in Georgia with a .357 with the loads mentioned above. In Alaska that would be a different story, but here its more then enough. And the bullets above will also take care of the meth heads in the woods. Plus a revolver in the woods will be much more reliable with any dirt or other crap that gets into the action.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 28, 2010)

FWIW...I have hunted Cohutta and the surrounding mountains for the last thirty years; as a rule I have always carried a six inch 686. This gun has been to the bottom of the Conasauga, and Jacks River, and a few creeks more than a couple of times ( I was attatched to it all the way to the bottom too) and even fell off a couple of muddy leads; the gun has yet to fail me. If you are going to tote a side arm, then I would highly recommend a good revolver without question.  The weight has never been an issue, and I have never questioned whether I had enough gun...just be sure you can shoot whatever you carry. BTW...I am not afraid of the bears either. I carry more for the two legged predators, and the occasional irritable hog.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Eric - 

Dang...  3 Bear carry guns later this thread lives on...   

Did you settle on one?

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## tomski007 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Bear Back Up.*

I pistol gives me a small feeling of security. A Ruger .357 with the first 2 cylinders of snake shot. Don't forget Mr. No Shoulders.


----------



## Thundersmoke 50 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Back Up Guns*

When I lived and  hunted outside of Yellowstone National Park in the Gallitain National Forrest, south of Bozeman Mt, I carried a 9mm. Nothing short of a brain or spine shot from a 12 ga 44mag or 460 will stop a bear attack. So I just put the 9m in the pocket to put my self out of missory when or if it gets to that.  But those bears were Grizz, you fight a black bear. Don't spray pepper spray on or arround camp after a few hours the bears lick it like deer cocain.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Aug 2, 2010)

Guys, I was in McGraw Ford WMA last year bow huntin white tail.  I didnt have a sidearm with me.  I used to never carry one.  As I headed back to the truck (right at dark) a dog or coyote started snarling and growling like crazy to my right.  Had to have been no more than 20 feet from me but heck I couldnt see it.  Man I just about peed my pants.  All I had was a knife and a bow.  Now it never came at me but it shadowed me till I got close to the road.  About 150 yards.  If I would have had a gun I would have shot into the ground to scare whatever it was away.  So from now on I will have my 5 inch SW Classic 29 44 mag on my side.  Happy huntin.


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 9, 2010)

Not too familiar with glocks, but a 10mm barrel may not work on a 45 cal slide due to case head dimensions. 10 mm is a nice round though, I use it and 45 acp on hogs.If your gun will handle 45 super or +p loads, they should do nicely. Just use a fmj(only legal for self defense, not hunting!) or hard cast bullet. Hollow points don't penetrate well as they mushroom too soon. Penetration is critical in a frontal/charge situation. Check out Double Tap ammo or Buffalo Bore.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Aug 13, 2010)

After reading about the 500+lb bears kilt in Fannin County I would pack a pistol.Some of these bears show no sign of fear towards folks so beware,at least where I live(Fannin County)!


----------



## Eroc33 (Aug 20, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Eric -
> 
> Dang...  3 Bear carry guns later this thread lives on...
> 
> ...



i cant believe this thread is still active even though it has been hijacked a few times

but, to answer your question yes and no i ve decided i want to get a 357 3" but i dont know what i want to get rid of with my 442 to get it


----------



## MTK07_UGA (Aug 23, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_bear_attacks_in_North_America

though few and far between this is enough reason for me to carry a backup if i were to ever bear hunt.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 10, 2010)

you can carry a sidearm during bow season in u have ur concealed. also u cant get a 10mm barrel for a glock 30...u can downgrade a 10mm 21 21sf or 29 to a 40 cal not the other way around. Lone wolf makes these barrels. also you can buy a diff slide altogether 200$ and shoot 45s from a 10mm. I have a 10mm glock also a S@W 500 for sidearms my deer rifle is a 06 and my hog gun a 45-70


----------

